# Bee Sting



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rusty was just stung by something the other day, the vet told me to give Benadryl up to 100 mg, depending how bad it was. His face was swollen really bad and the Benadryl took it right down.
I only gave him 50 mg and it worked.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

My daughter has a bad habit of taking the cold medicines out of the original package and putting them in a baggie, she says to save space in the medicine cabinet. Does anyone know how many mg are in on adult benadryl?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

25 mg usually, I gave him 2 pills.


----------



## Gussie (Feb 15, 2008)

They are 25 or 50 mg
Probably safe to start with one tablet.
Are you sure they are benadryl? Make sure it is not mixed with anything else like tylenol.
Make sure it does not have a "D" on it - those are the decongestant with sudafed - would not give that to him.
Try Googling Benadryl tablet, may help you identify it.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I googled Benadryl and I have the 25 mg tablets. Tilly is about 55 lbs, I gave her two tablets. Just as soon as I posted the first entry and then went back to look at her one of her eyes was swollen shut and the bumps were everywhere. She doesn't look quite so bumby now, but she seems to be swollen in a lot of places. Her face, her ears and her vagina. 

Now my DH says that he saw a bunch of bees just outside our backdoor. I think she may have gotten stung quite a few times.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

SillyTilly said:


> I googled Benadryl and I have the 25 mg tablets. Tilly is about 55 lbs, I gave her two tablets. Just as soon as I posted the first entry and then went back to look at her one of her eyes was swollen shut and the bumps were everywhere. She doesn't look quite so bumby now, but she seems to be swollen in a lot of places. Her face, her ears and her vagina.
> 
> Now my DH says that he saw a bunch of bees just outside our backdoor. I think she may have gotten stung quite a few times.


You might wanna call you're vet, she might have to have more then just Benadryl if she was stung that many times.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Poor Tilly! Please keep us posted on how she's doing!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Bopy do I know about ionsect stings. My Buck was stung on his lip by a ground wasp and he swelled up like a baloon. got him right to the bet and he was given injetions. This paciure was talken a shole after we had gotten back from the vet and a lot of the swelling had gone down. My vet told me when there is a reaction like this, double the benadryl.

About a month or so ago my Honey was stung in the mouth by a wasp shecaught in the house., I had never known her to have be stung before, so didn't kno if there would be a rection, but I was worried about a sting in the mouth., possibily casuing swelling of tongue or throat. I gae her 4 of the25 mg benadryl. She had no swelling at all, but she slept theday away!


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

The bumps are probably hives, my dogs get hives and/or a swollen face for bee stings, scorpion stings, and certain potent thorns. Unfortunately for my two old boys we had about 10 episodes of it in 8 years (the first 2 I went to the ER). I go by 1mg per pound of benedryl roughly, and another dose in 4 hours if it isnt completely down. The Benedryl will make them sleepy, and keep an eye out for any other symptoms or worsening of symptoms, otherwise he should be better by morning, if a little sleepy 


Just a little note on anaphylaxis:

What types of agents can cause anaphylaxis?

Stinging insects, antibiotics, vaccines, certain hormones and medications, and foods can cause anaphylaxis in susceptible animals.

What are the symptoms of anaphylaxis?

The most common symptoms are the sudden onset of diarrhea, vomiting, shock, seizures, coma, and death. The animal's gums will be very pale, and the limbs will feel cold. The heart rate is generally very fast, but the pulse is weak. There is no facial swelling.

How is anaphylaxis treated?

Anaphylaxis is an extreme emergency. If you think your dog is having an anaphylactic reaction, seek emergency veterinary assistance immediately. Epinephrine should be given as soon as possible - we are talking within a few minutes. IV fluids, oxygen, and other medications are given as needed.

source: http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1707&articleid=507


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

SillyTilly said:


> Tilly got stung by a bee at least once and maybe more times. Now, about 1/2 hour later, the fur on her face almost looks like she has lumps all over, but I can't feel anything. She doesn't seem to be irritated, except for a few more than normal head shakes. Should I be worried?
> 
> I'll try and get a picture.


Worry???!!! Of course, that's our jobs! Seriously, hope she's all fine this morning.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How is Tilly? I wonder if an Epipen can be used on a dog with a severe allerigc reaction? 
Since I am extremely allergic to bees, I hike with an Epipen and benadryl. I never really questioned if they treat dogs with epinephrine?


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

After about an hour after the benadryl the bumps went away and only her one eye was swollen. Whe was sleeping off and on the whole evening. Just in time for our normal bed time she was up and wanting to play. At this point her eye was half way open. There was no wake up bark at 5:00 am, so I went out to check and she was sound asleep and breathing fine. By the time I got up this morning she was awake and ready to start the day. No more swelling and all was well.

Thanks everyone for your advice.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> How is Tilly? I wonder if an Epipen can be used on a dog with a severe allerigc reaction?
> Since I am extremely allergic to bees, I hike with an Epipen and benadryl. I never really questioned if they treat dogs with epinephrine?


I was thinking the same thing  It might be too big of a dose though, maybe we need to ask the vet how much and take the needle outta that little shooter tuber thing...


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Tanner ate a bumbler one time in my coneflowers. I didn't know it though and woke up to him shaking in my bed. I got up and rushed him to the vet thinking he got into some poison. When we got there the vet looked him over and when he went to open his mouth he flipped out. Here his lip was all swollen, I don't know how I missed it, but he had like 5 sting marks in his gum line and he said that many stings would cause a good reaction so he doped him up on steroids and whatever else they give them for allergic reactions. Poor dog was so wiped after that. I had to get one of those donut pillows and put it around his neck because everytime he tried to rest his face on the floor he'd hit that swollen lip and sit back up. I even took a picture of him. He looked so pathetic. Ha ha! Poor dog.....he left bees alone after that. He said if it happens again to give like Benadryl or something like that.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

You can give a dog an epipen IF and ONLY if they are having either a true anaphylatic shock situation OR the face and neck have swollen so much they are constricting breathing. A standard epi-pen for an adult golden would be fine. You do want to be sure you ONLY administer the epi-pen to the dogs hind quarters(Only into muscle, not a vein or stomach area) otherwise you could cause serious injury or possibly kill the dog. I personally carry two when hiking, one for the dog(it's in her first aid kit that anytime we leave for ahike or long walk in the woods, it's always with us) and one for me just in case. 
Phil & Amber


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

AmbersDad said:


> You can give a dog an epipen IF and ONLY if they are having either a true anaphylatic shock situation OR the face and neck have swollen so much they are constricting breathing. A standard epi-pen for an adult golden would be fine. You do want to be sure you ONLY administer the epi-pen to the dogs hind quarters(Only into muscle, not a vein or stomach area) otherwise you could cause serious injury or possibly kill the dog. I personally carry two when hiking, one for the dog(it's in her first aid kit that anytime we leave for ahike or long walk in the woods, it's always with us) and one for me just in case.
> Phil & Amber


Thats good to know, I will designate one epipen for me and one for my four legged friends


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm glad to read that Tilly's swelling is going down on Bendryl. That would scare me so much and that photo of Buck posted just made me say "awwwwwww" out loud!


Tiffany


----------

